# Post Your Workout Routines!



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm getting back into working out, and I really should. I'm a Personal Trainer and I've been so busy with school and work that it's been out of hand. Practice what you preach!

Anyways, here's my work-out routine for the next eight weeks.

Monday (Chest/Biceps)

Incline Iso-Lateral Chest Press - 12/12/12 (90lbs)
Incline Dumbbell Bicep Curls - 12/12/12 (15lbs)

Standing Cable Crossovers - 12/12/12 (7.5lbs)
Standing Cable Bicep Curls - 12/12/12 (30lbs)

Seated Chest Flies - 12/12/12 (85lbs)
Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curls - 12/12/12 (15lbs)

Seated Chest Press - 12/12/12 (120lbs)
Seated Bicep Curl Machine - 12/12/12 (40lbs)

Decline Weighted Sit Ups - 15/15/15 (5lbs)
Dip Machine Leg Lifts - 20/15/15 (0lbs)

Wednesday (Back/Triceps)

Seated Cable Rows (Narrow) - 10/10/10 (70lbs)
Standing Tricep Pushdowns - 10/10/10 (30lbs)

Lat Pull Down (Wide) - 10/10/10 (75lbs)
Standing Shoulder Extension - 10/10/10 (35lbs)

V-Bar Cable Pulldowns - 10/10/10 (90lbs)
Standing Single Arm Tricep Extension - 10/10/10 (10lbs)

Standing Cable Reverse Flies - 10/10/10 (5lbs)
Dumbbell Tricep Kickbacks - 10/10/10 (7.5lbs)

Assisted Pull Ups - 10/10/10 (20lbs)
Assisted Triceps Dips - 10/10/10 (20lbs)

Friday (Legs/Shoulders)

Hang Cleans to Push Press - 10/10/10 (65lbs)

Smith Machine Glute Squats - 10/10/10 (125lbs)
Smith Machine Military Press - 10/10/10 (55lbs)

Barbell Standard Deadlifts - 10/10/10 (135lbs)
Barbell Upright Rows - 10/10/10 (10lbs)

45 Degree Leg Press Machine - 10/10/10 - (160lbs)
Rotational Plate Shoulder Press - 10/10/10 - (25lbs)

Dumbbell Sumo Squats - 10/10/10 (85lbs)
Seated Arnold Presses - 10/10/10 (25lbs)

By the way, if anybody has any questions about exercising, I'll be more then happy to answer it (and don't worry, I won't try to sell you anything!)


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Monday 

2.5Gal Bucket roughly 20 times w/ 1 min intervals (21.25lbs) 

Everyday 

BBS syringe 3grams 10 times per fry tank.

NLS pellets 10 times per tank (small portions)



lol Actually im going to be getting into Cycling and jogging again a few times a week, good luck with your routine don't get hurt.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

1. Go to work
2. Other stuff
3. Sleep

Works for me!


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Monday
> 
> 2.5Gal Bucket roughly 20 times w/ 1 min intervals (21.25lbs)
> 
> ...


Haha that actually made me laugh 

Anytime you need some advice just let me know buddy!


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Jamez,

That's quite the routine. You must be in the gym for hours finishing those exercises  I workout at home using a Soloflex machine that I've had for a long time. My routine goes something like this though the weight, reps and sets might change depending on how strong or tired I feel on any given day.

Monday:

Pilates/Yoga style ab curls - 60+
Bench press - 8/10/failure (120 lbs)
Standing bicep curls - 8/10/failure (50 lbs)
Behind the neck press - 8/10/failure (50 lbs)
Tricep pushdowns - 8/10/failure (75lbs)
Leg presses - 8/10/failure (250 lbs)

Wednesday

Roman chair situps - 60+
Seated chest butterflys - 8/10/failure (50lbs)
Dorsi bar pulldowns - 8/10/failure (80 lbs)
Seated military presses - 8/10/failure (80 lbs)
Seated tricep presses - 8/10/failure (50 lbs)
Standard squats - 8/10/failure (250 lbs)

Friday

Incline body/ab curls - 60+
Chest/tricep dips - 8/10/failure (body weight)
Behind the neck pull-ups wide grip - 6 to failure (body weight)
Front pull-ups wide grip - 6 to failure (body weight)
Underhand bicep pull-ups close grip - 10 to failure (body weight)
Upright rows - 8/10/failure (60 lbs)
Calf raises - 8/10/failure (120 lbs)
Front squats - 8/10/failure - (250 lbs)

Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday I bike ride for 1-2 hours at a good pace in a high gear. I'm always looking for hills to climb and fly down too 

Of course good nutrition is also important to keep strength up and rebuild those muscle fibers that get torn down during resistance training routines


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

I'm more into team sports. i find i hate the gym. big fan of ball hockey at the moment.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

KevD said:


> Jamez,
> 
> That's quite the routine. You must be in the gym for hours finishing those exercises  I workout at home using a Soloflex machine that I've had for a long time. My routine goes something like this though the weight, reps and sets might change depending on how strong or tired I feel on any given day.
> 
> ...


Great routine by the way.

I'm assuming it's a total body three day split. What exactly is your main goal right now - is it to pack on some muscle?

And my routine roughly takes an hour at the gym, probably a little above average


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I only workout on Sunday afternoons while watching NASCAR. 

Stand up, walk to fridge, grab beer, twist off, walk back to couch, sit down, repeatedly lift beer to mouth and lower back to rest position. 

I typically repeat this all afternoon and depending on how long the race is, my walk to and from the couch takes progressively longer and I stagger to and fro.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Haha, I figured someone would post the "Beer workout"!

Myself, I tend not to hit the weights - it's too tiring for me right now. 
I train 2 - 3 times a week (Sun, Mon, Wed, and sometimes Friday nights) at Kendo - Japanese Fencing (90 - 120 min/day) - I'm usually totally gassed and exhausted after every training, and the next day is usually tough to get through 

On my off days I try to swim - at least 30min - 40 minutes. And followed by a nice relaxing sit in the sauna


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

work....out.....??????


ahhh...you mean working outside? ....ummmm...nevermind...don't do that either.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Jamez,

Thanks for the comments on my routine. It is a total body 3 day split but as you can see, I don't do the same exercises each workout day since it shocks the muscles by hitting them at different angles plus adds some variety.
My goal at this stage is just to stay fit at my advanced age  It's taken me years to work up to this level. Working to failure on the last set indicates trying to build muscle mass but I'm the type that likes to push everything to the extreme. I've injured myself numerous times because of that but I'm not going to change my ways anytime soon. I'm stubborn to say the least 

An hour doing resistance training seems about right to me  I wish more people would embrace some form of strenuous physical activity. It could take a load off the health care system, imo.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with you there Kevin people are slowing down with all the new tech now days. 

haha i thought that would be good Jamez, and if i need to know anything about training you will be the first person i ask.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool thread! Nice to see a personal trainer on this board too.

I'm into total body workouts also using super sets 3x a week. I work out at home, usually about 30-40 minutes sessions. I try to keep my workouts as short as possible so I can spend time doing other stuff.

A typical 4 week program would something like this:

*Workout 1: (max 30 minutes)*
5 minute warmup (pushups, bodyweight squats, etc...)
super set 1 (x3, one minute rest between supersets):
- DB Romanian dead lifts (8 reps)
- DB incline chest press (8)

super set 2 (x3, one minute rest between supersets):
- DB Reverse Lunge (8)
- DB single-arm standing shoulder press (8)

*Workout 2: (30-40 minutes)*
5 minute warmup (pushups, bodyweight squats, etc...)
super set 1 (x3, one minute rest between supersets):
- Squats (8 reps)
- Chinups (max)

super set 2 (x3, one minute rest between supersets):
- DB Split squat (8)
- Stability ball jackknifes (15)

super set 3 (x3, one minute rest between supersets):
- DB Row (8)
- Mountain Climbers (2x20)

Repeat workouts 1 & 2 for 4 weeks (no more than 3x week, and never 3 days in a row), then change it up.

I try to do compound exercises mainly to save time. Sometimes I'll do isolation exercises if I feel like working on something - like shoulders. Right now, I'm pretty much avoiding flat bench exercises, in favor of incline bench moves to focus upper chest.

I don't do cardio like running, etc.., mainly to save time again. The way I do my weight routines, I get a pretty good cardio workout anyway.

For nutrition, I try to eat more fruits and veggies (I already eat lots of protein from meats, etc... so I need to work on fruits and veggies)

Also, I'll do intermittant fasting once a week - i.e. 24 hours without food.

Then I try to get 8 hours of sleep a night.

My goal is not to get big, but maintain a lean, athletic appearance and of course, the health benefits.

cheers,
Rob


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn guys!

Sounds like you all are on the right track. If anybody isn't in shape, or wants alittle challenge, I have a 16 Week Challenge (weight loss) that I'm developing right now. FREE of charge obviously, I'm just making it to promote one of my websites.

Alittle information about the challenge, every two weeks you will be changing the routine (that I designed) and all you need is yourself (bodyweight) and a pair of dumbbells. With that said, nobody can use the excuse of "gym memberships are too pricey".

Again, I carefully picked out all the exercises, number of repetitions, sets, rest, variations, progressions and everything you can think of. Your health is in safe hands


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

wouldn't mind trying that weight loss program....the beer work out isn't working for me. the doc doesn't think my weight is healthy because of how fast i put it on....not gonna lie to you i have a gym membership that i don't use but i still play basketball so i am still in pretty good shape just don't have that six pack no more


----------

